# sony DCR-HC42E or DCR-DVD703E handycam?



## pramod_kk (Oct 14, 2005)

I have decided to buy a sony handycam.Which one  should I buy?sony DCR-HC42E or DCR-DVD703E ?DCR-HC42E costs around Rs32000/-.DCR-DVD703E costs around Rs42000/-.Which one is more preferable miniDV or DVD camcorder.Also the price difference is to be considered.Thanks in advance.


----------



## anispace (Oct 15, 2005)

i think u should go for the miniDV one. U can always buy a dvd writer and burn the video on ur pc after editing.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 15, 2005)

I'd suggest a miniDV too. Don't forget to by a cheap firewire PCI card.


----------



## khandu (Oct 15, 2005)

i have HC42E.. excellent.. i like it


----------



## Charley (Oct 15, 2005)

pramod_kk said:
			
		

> Which one is more preferable miniDV or DVD camcorder



My cousin has a DVD cam and he wants to get the mini DVD which is absolutely very nice. Even though it costs much he wants it.

I suggest you should also get the Mini DVD


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 16, 2005)

Go for miniDV


----------

